# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Tony Hutchinson (Nick Pickard)

## lizann

Chef Tony Hutchinson lands in hot water when he is arrested for having sex with a schoolgirl.

Devastated after his break-up with Jacqui McQueen, the lad is thrilled when a hot mystery newcomer makes a play for him.

He takes the gorgeous blonde, called Theresa, back to his flat for sex.

He is thrilled when he wakes up next to the beauty (Jorgie Porter, 20), who is keen to carry on the romance.

But Tony â played by Nick Pickard, 29 â decides things are moving too fast after his break-up with Jacqui (Claire Cooper, 25) and he tells her he does not want to see her again.

Tony does not realise he has been seduced by a minor, and also has no idea she is actually a McQueen. 

Theresa is the cousin of Jacqui and part of the wacky family who have come to Chester to offer comfort following the death of Tina last month.

She soon proves she is just as feisty as the rest and is quick to tell everyone her new fella is treating her badly.

When Jacqui discovers an older man has taken advantage of Theresa, she is furious. 

She then explodes with rage when she finds out it is Tony, and calls the police.

A show insider said: âThis could ruin Tonyâs life. Jacquiâs a scorned woman after he slept with her sister Mercedes, so sheâs out for revenge and this could be it.â

----------

tammyy2j (07-11-2008)

----------


## Debs

oh dear tony!! 

he sure likes the mcqueen girls!  could myra be next  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oh dear tony!! 
> 
> he sure likes the mcqueen girls!  could myra be next


or Nana?  :Sick:   haha sorry too far  :Big Grin:  how many times has Tony been arrested now??

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Ah but this could actually be serious. If she's a minor couldn't he be technically charged with rape? Or something along those lines. Even if it is consensual.

----------


## moonstorm

What is it with Tony, he used to be very quiet, now he is a sex crazed maniac!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah isnt this something like statutory rape - or something like that.

Wow jacqui really is someone not to be messed with.

----------


## Abbie

oh dear!!! But another Mc Queen!  :Thumbsdown: n:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think that would have been a good storyline if it was just a new girl in chester but to be fair why does it need to be another mcqueen. surely if she was gonna come to chester after the death of tina she would have came for the funeral. it is a bit far fetched tony with another mcqueen girl

----------


## Abbie

> i think that would have been a good storyline if it was just a new girl in chester but to be fair why does it need to be another mcqueen. surely if she was gonna come to chester after the death of tina she would have came for the funeral. it is a bit far fetched tony with another mcqueen girl


That true, would have been more interesting, but instead they thought it would have been more interesting for it to be another mc queen when its not

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> i think that would have been a good storyline if it was just a new girl in chester but to be fair why does it need to be another mcqueen. surely if she was gonna come to chester after the death of tina she would have came for the funeral. it is a bit far fetched tony with another mcqueen girl
> 
> 
> That true, would have been more interesting, but instead they thought it would have been more interesting for it to be another mc queen when its not



but instead they have achieved the opposite and made it boring and predictable - oh imagine that another mcqueen slapper

----------


## tammyy2j

Vengeful Jacqui McQueen is forced to eat a massive slice of humble pie when her cousin comes clean about Tony Hutchinson.

Jacqui (Claire Cooper, 25) has been leading a campaign to see her ex banged up for sleeping with her 15-year-old cousin Theresa.

But sheâs stunned when Theresa (Jorgie Porter, 20) comes clean and admits Tony (Nick Pickard, 29) had no idea she was under age.

Claire confessed: âJacqui tells Theresa to keep her mouth shut because sheâs still so bitter about the breakdown of their relationship and wants Tony to suffer.

âIt was bad enough he had already cheated on her with her sister.â

----------


## Abbie

Aww they cant do this tony  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im enjoying it, after all he slept with mercedes and didnt give it a second thought then paid to abort the child, so you can hardly blame jacqui for being angry and she has always been a fiery one, so this is the way you would expect her to react.

Its not like she has forgiven mercedes either its a case of whats good for one is good for another although you know blood is thicker than water and she will eventually forgive her,

She was ready to start again with tony but he didnt turn up and slept with teresa again

----------


## tammyy2j

ITâS the single life again for loser-in-love Tony Hutchinson after he catches his girlfriend Cindy Cunningham snogging Darren Osborne.




Heâs gone through more women than heâs served hot meals in his restaurant Gnosh. 




And once again heâs all alone after dumping unfaithful Cindy. But this time heâs only got himself to blame. 





Our insider revealed: âTony starts getting cold feet when Cindy practically moves into his flat along with her daughter Holly. 




âHe tells her to back off but a few days later they end up having a big fight at work and Cindy runs off crying. 




âFeeling guilty, Tony goes round to apologise, only to catch her kissing Darren.â 




A furious Tony, feeling like a fool, tells Cindy they are finished and storms off. 




At first Cindy is convinced sheâll be able to win him back. 




But when it becomes obvious sheâs got more chance of *winning the lottery she turns her attentions back to Darren. 




Our insider added: âCindy and Darren are perfect for each other. 





âThey are both greedy money-grabbers and it isnât long before they are looking for a way to fleece Tony for all they can get.â 




Cindy gets caught out on Wednesday August 5 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

crystalsea (27-07-2009), lizann (29-07-2009)

----------


## lizann

I hate Tony and Cindy together

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Get him back with Jacqui they belong together.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks businessman Tony Hutchinson will be diagnosed with testicular cancer in a forthcoming storyline.

Nick Pickard, who plays the long-standing character, has already begun filming the emotional plot and viewers will see Tony receive his diagnosis in early May.


Show bosses and the Hollyoaks story team have thoroughly researched the illness in recent months, and are hoping that Tony's storyline will help to raise awareness among the public.

Pickard commented: "I am really excited and hugely honoured to be involved in this upcoming storyline for Tony. As an actor you really want to portray dramatic stories that you can really get your teeth into and that strike a chord with the audience. 

"Tony's diagnosis will certainly challenge me as an actor and I hope will raise awareness of this particular type of male cancer."


According to Cancer Research UK, around 2,090 men in the UK are diagnosed with testicular cancer each year.

The illness is one of the most treatable types of cancer, with research suggesting that over 95% of men will be cured if diagnosed and treated in the early stages.

Tony has been part of Hollyoaks since the first episode in 1995 and viewers can expect him to be prominent on screen as the storyline plays out over the next few months.

Pickard told Digital Spy this week: "It's a very big year ahead for Tony, which is very good for me. I'm really looking forward to it. It'll actually be one of my biggest years, this year."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

tammyy2j (24-03-2013)

----------


## Katy

I'm glad tony is getting a proper storyline, he hasn't had one in ages,

----------

tammyy2j (24-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm glad tony is getting a proper storyline, he hasn't had one in ages,


Me too it is shame Jacqui is leaving as I wanted them back together

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks businessman Tony Hutchinson receives a shock next week as Jacqui McQueen tells him what really happened between her and Trudy Ryan in jail.

Jacqui (Claire Cooper) has recently struggled with having Trudy (Danniella Westbrook) back in her life, knowing that the scheming blonde has a hold over her. 

With Trudy continuing to cause trouble over the next few days, Jacqui finally reaches breaking point and tells Tony everything. Tony has been eager to reunite with Jacqui, but could her surprising revelation change that?

We recently chatted to Nick Pickard, who plays Tony, to hear more about the storyline.

How is Tony feeling about Jacqui at the moment?
"I think it's been an ongoing thing with Tony and Jacqui. Tony has always loved Jacqui and always had a soft spot for her. Obviously she went off and married Rhys, but out of all the girlfriends Tony's had, I think Jacqui is the one who's always had a place in his heart.

"It's that whole thing of opposites attracting, and he's been spending a lot of time with Jacqui recently. Tony wasn't honest with Jacqui after Rhys's death, so she let him go for a while as she was angry with him - but he's still persisting. 

"The main thing is that Tony still loves Jacqui and he wants to get back with her."

The Tony and Jacqui pairing always seems to have been a popular one…
"Definitely - so many people come up to me and ask me when I'm going to get back with Jacqui! I always say, 'Listen, it's not up to me - but keep asking and you might just get it!'"

Next week, Tony tries to help Jacqui out with the ongoing Trudy situation. What happens?
"I went to school with Dani in real life, so it was quite weird to film these scenes, actually! We went to Sylvia Young Theatre School years ago, so it was lovely to see her pop up on the set after all this time. Dani is such a lovely girl, so I had a lot of fun doing these scenes.

"Tony is no match for Trudy whatsoever and he gets in a little bit too deep with the whole situation. He tries to bribe Trudy into leaving Jacqui alone, but she ends up trashing his flat up. It's quite funny, as Tony thinks he's got rid of her by paying her off and is very pleased with himself, but his flat is ransacked as a little message to him!"

Tony also tries to impress Jacqui by dressing up as a US navy officer, Officer and a Gentleman style! How did you feel about filming that?!
"It was quite good, because the costume wasn't a jokey one. Hollyoaks got a proper naval uniform from London, so it was quite nice to put it on!

"I was a bit embarrassed to do it if I'm honest, but it's just one of those things! Probably most embarrassing was that I had to walk into the club and do a stupid dance in front of all the extras. Then Tony walks over to Jacqui and tells her that he loves her. It was very cheesy, but very Tony!"

Could Jacqui's secret tear her and Tony apart again?
"Well, things will certainly hang in the balance! I can't reveal exactly what it is, but the secret is something that Jacqui has kept very close to her chest for a very long time, and it's never been revealed in the past before. 

"It's a little bit of a shock to Tony, so it's a bit of a cliffhanger for the viewers. People will be wondering what Tony's going to do, and whether he'll still want to be with Jacqui. You'll see that Jacqui thinks it's a deal-breaker…"

How do you feel about Claire leaving Hollyoaks?
"I was gutted. I've always been very lucky with the actresses that I've worked with over the years. Everyone here is good, but it's especially enjoyable when you're paired up with someone who works in the same way as you and at the same pace. Claire was very much like that. She was always fully committed to the part and ready to go, so I'm going to miss her. She was great fun."

After their recent scenes, could Tony take a more serious interest in Diane?
"You never know in the soap world! We'll have to see, so I'll keep you posted on that one!"

As the longest-serving cast member on Hollyoaks, what are your thoughts on the show's current form?
"I'm glad to see the show doing so well. I was really pleased when Bryan Kirkwood came back as executive producer. Not that I didn't have respect for my other bosses, but it's just re-energised the place. I was gutted when Bryan left the first time, so now he's back we're in great hands and great shape again. 

"Everyone's looking forward to the year ahead. It's going to be a huge year for me which I'm really looking forward to, and long may it continue."

What's kept you with the show for so long?
"I have to be honest, it's mainly the people. I still get a genuine buzz when I walk into work, and I love the people I work with. I moved up here to Liverpool when I was 19, so it's pretty much my home now. I'm 37 now and I'm one of the older cast, which I don't like! (Laughs.)

"Every year I'm excited for the next one coming up. I've always said that if I wasn't happy I would have never stayed, but I've always been happy."

Do you see yourself sticking with Hollyoaks forever like Ken Barlow in Corrie?
"I'll stay as long as they want me, put it that way!"

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks businessman Tony Hutchinson receives a shock next week as Jacqui McQueen tells him what really happened between her and Trudy Ryan in jail.

Jacqui (Claire Cooper) has recently struggled with having Trudy (Danniella Westbrook) back in her life, knowing that the scheming blonde has a hold over her. 

With Trudy continuing to cause trouble over the next few days, Jacqui finally reaches breaking point and tells Tony everything. Tony has been eager to reunite with Jacqui, but could her surprising revelation change that?

We recently chatted to Nick Pickard, who plays Tony, to hear more about the storyline.

How is Tony feeling about Jacqui at the moment?
"I think it's been an ongoing thing with Tony and Jacqui. Tony has always loved Jacqui and always had a soft spot for her. Obviously she went off and married Rhys, but out of all the girlfriends Tony's had, I think Jacqui is the one who's always had a place in his heart.

"It's that whole thing of opposites attracting, and he's been spending a lot of time with Jacqui recently. Tony wasn't honest with Jacqui after Rhys's death, so she let him go for a while as she was angry with him - but he's still persisting. 

"The main thing is that Tony still loves Jacqui and he wants to get back with her."

The Tony and Jacqui pairing always seems to have been a popular oneâ¦
"Definitely - so many people come up to me and ask me when I'm going to get back with Jacqui! I always say, 'Listen, it's not up to me - but keep asking and you might just get it!'"

Next week, Tony tries to help Jacqui out with the ongoing Trudy situation. What happens?
"I went to school with Dani in real life, so it was quite weird to film these scenes, actually! We went to Sylvia Young Theatre School years ago, so it was lovely to see her pop up on the set after all this time. Dani is such a lovely girl, so I had a lot of fun doing these scenes.

"Tony is no match for Trudy whatsoever and he gets in a little bit too deep with the whole situation. He tries to bribe Trudy into leaving Jacqui alone, but she ends up trashing his flat up. It's quite funny, as Tony thinks he's got rid of her by paying her off and is very pleased with himself, but his flat is ransacked as a little message to him!"

Tony also tries to impress Jacqui by dressing up as a US navy officer, Officer and a Gentleman style! How did you feel about filming that?!
"It was quite good, because the costume wasn't a jokey one. Hollyoaks got a proper naval uniform from London, so it was quite nice to put it on!

"I was a bit embarrassed to do it if I'm honest, but it's just one of those things! Probably most embarrassing was that I had to walk into the club and do a stupid dance in front of all the extras. Then Tony walks over to Jacqui and tells her that he loves her. It was very cheesy, but very Tony!"

Could Jacqui's secret tear her and Tony apart again?
"Well, things will certainly hang in the balance! I can't reveal exactly what it is, but the secret is something that Jacqui has kept very close to her chest for a very long time, and it's never been revealed in the past before. 

"It's a little bit of a shock to Tony, so it's a bit of a cliffhanger for the viewers. People will be wondering what Tony's going to do, and whether he'll still want to be with Jacqui. You'll see that Jacqui thinks it's a deal-breakerâ¦"

How do you feel about Claire leaving Hollyoaks?
"I was gutted. I've always been very lucky with the actresses that I've worked with over the years. Everyone here is good, but it's especially enjoyable when you're paired up with someone who works in the same way as you and at the same pace. Claire was very much like that. She was always fully committed to the part and ready to go, so I'm going to miss her. She was great fun."

After their recent scenes, could Tony take a more serious interest in Diane?
"You never know in the soap world! We'll have to see, so I'll keep you posted on that one!"

As the longest-serving cast member on Hollyoaks, what are your thoughts on the show's current form?
"I'm glad to see the show doing so well. I was really pleased when Bryan Kirkwood came back as executive producer. Not that I didn't have respect for my other bosses, but it's just re-energised the place. I was gutted when Bryan left the first time, so now he's back we're in great hands and great shape again. 

"Everyone's looking forward to the year ahead. It's going to be a huge year for me which I'm really looking forward to, and long may it continue."

What's kept you with the show for so long?
"I have to be honest, it's mainly the people. I still get a genuine buzz when I walk into work, and I love the people I work with. I moved up here to Liverpool when I was 19, so it's pretty much my home now. I'm 37 now and I'm one of the older cast, which I don't like! (Laughs.)

"Every year I'm excited for the next one coming up. I've always said that if I wasn't happy I would have never stayed, but I've always been happy."

Do you see yourself sticking with Hollyoaks forever like Ken Barlow in Corrie?
"I'll stay as long as they want me, put it that way!"

----------


## Perdita

Nick Pickard has hinted that Tony's feelings for Diane could develop.

Tony and Diane will be thrown into more jeopardy when they discover they are having twins. Diane is unaware that Tony has been diagnosed with testicular cancer.

Speaking to Inside Soap about Tony's relationship with Diane, Pickard said: "I think there is a sense of responsibility there. He opens his home to them because it is the right thing to do. 

"It may not necessarily be what he wants at the time, but he still does it! Hopefully from this point onwards, he and Diane might even be able to make something blossom out of these circumstances."

Pickard also reveals that Darren Osborne (Ashley Taylor Dawson) will be a great support to Tony in his hour of need.

"We're filming the operation scenes at the moment, and it's interesting finding out how this affects other characters.

"Tony confides in Darren initially, and although they've had a love-hate relationship in the past, Darren's still supportive.

"I've got some great stuff with Ashley Taylor Dawson and also Steph Waring - even Cindy comes out of the woodwork! All these people really do care about Tony and are by his side."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nick Pickard has shaved his head and had his body hair waxed for his on-screen cancer storyline.

The actor's character Tony Hutchinson was diagnosed with testicular cancer in May and was later informed that the illness had spread aggressively.


Â© Lime Pictures
Nick Pickard has his head shaved.


As Pickard is filming scenes which see Tony undergo chemotherapy treatment, he recently visited a salon in Liverpool for the removal of all his body hair, including his eyebrows.

His co-stars Ashley Taylor Dawson (Darren Osborne) and Jimmy McKenna (Jack Osborne) were present to offer moral support and even helped out with some of the waxing.


Â© Lime Pictures
A Liverpool salon worked on Nick's appearance.


Pickard commented: "I am extremely honoured and humbled to be asked to portray Tony's current cancer storyline, therefore I had no doubts about having all my body hair removed in order to accurately depict the effects of chemotherapy treatment. 

"We should all remember that it is the real life sufferers of cancer who show courage every day as they battle the disease."


Â© Lime Pictures
Ashley Taylor Dawson helps with the eyebrow wax.


Viewers will see Tony have his head shaved in emotional scenes to be screened later in the summer.

----------

lizann (26-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks favourite Tony Hutchinson will lead Diane O'Connor to believe that he is back together with his ex-girlfriend Cindy Cunningham, in an upcoming storyline.

The latest twist is part of Tony's (Nick Pickard) attempt to stop Diane (Alex Fletcher) finding out about his testicular cancer which he recently discovered has spread aggressively.

Viewers will know that Cindy (Stephanie Waring) has been supporting Tony since finding out about the illness.

When Tony surprises her with a 'thank you' meal, Cindy can't bring herself to let him down, despite having arranged a date with Ziggy Roscoe.

However, when Diane learns about this, she jumps to the conclusion that they are back together.

After confronting Tony, he doesn't correct her as he would rather let her think he is back together with Cindy than find out the truth about his cancer.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Nick Pickard has said that filming his character Tony Hutchinson's battle with cancer is 'very emotional'.

Hard-hitting scenes next week see Ste Hay (Kieron Richardson) shave Tony's head, as his hair starts falling out when his chemotherapy treatment starts to take effect.

Pickard told Yahoo TV: "It has been very emotional at times, some days I'll come home and I'll actually be emotionally drained as I'm doing these big intense scenes.

"The minute his hair starts falling out, it all becomes very real and quite terrifying for him. 

"Ste provides him with some much-needed support though, and they help each other through some tough times."

In real life,  Pickard shaved his head and had his body hair waxed to portray Tony's testicular cancer battle properly.

Pickard said: "We had about four or five cameras on me at the time, and just went for it and shaved the whole lot off.

"We've filmed the Hollyoaks Later episodes, which I had to be completely bald for, so it's all been quite a change!

"The thing that makes it even stranger for me is that I've got no eyebrows either as to keep things as real as possible for the storyline; I shaved off all my facial hair.

"It's quite dramatic. I'm not sure if it suits me or not yet. I do look completely different!"

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks airs special flashback scenes featuring Tony Hutchinson and Diane O'Connor next week.

An upcoming episode reveals that the couple first met years ago when they were kids - something they're currently unaware of.

The surprising scenes play out as Tony (Nick Pickard) is due to receive his all-important biopsy results, which will reveal whether his cancer is terminal.

Wanting the day to be as normal as possible, Tony suggests to Diane (Alex Fletcher) that they should go to Southport together. As Tony reminisces over his childhood, he recalls a girl he once met at the seaside resort - unaware that it was Diane. 

Back in the present, the day takes an unexpected turn as pregnant Diane's waters break and she has to be rushed to hospital.

Tony and Diane are overwhelmed with joy as they welcome the arrival of a baby boy and girl - Anthony and Dee Dee. However, with Tony's results looming, is there any chance of a happy future with his new family?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans breathed a sigh of relief this week as the soap's longest-running character Tony Hutchinson was given the all-clear following his fight against cancer.

Tony's all-important test results came through in the Channel 4 show's 18th anniversary episode, which also featured the birth of his twin children Anthony and Dee Dee.

Nick Pickard, who plays Tony, caught up with Digital Spy this week for an exclusive chat about the conclusion of the cancer story and his character's future.

Are you pleased with the way Tony's cancer storyline has played out?
"I'm very pleased. I've had some really good feedback on Twitter about Wednesday's special episode with the arrival of the twins and Tony's results coming back all-clear. It's a really nice end to the storyline for Tony, because he's been through the mill this year and now he's come out the other side.

"It's also great for him to have the twins, because he did lose a baby years ago and he's not had a chance to be with his son Harry. He's got a nice little family now."

Were you assured from the start that Tony would beat his cancer?
"It's a funny one, because it's the one thing that I haven't been able to say in interviews! When we sat down and discussed the storyline, the first thing I asked was, 'Am I going to live?' Bryan Kirkwood [Hollyoaks' executive producer] did say from the off that he would be okay, but they did explore both outcomes on screen as we saw with Ste's mum.

"It's one of those cases where you want to do the storyline, but you obviously don't want to be going! I would have taken it either way as we don't have a choice, but it's nice that he's now been given the all-clear."

Have you had a lot of feedback over the story in general?
"I've had loads. I'm not a big Twitter person, but it's really nice sometimes to see what people are saying about you. I was really overwhelmed on Wednesday night to see so many people writing in, commenting on the performances and saying how happy they were for Tony. That's what we do the job for and it really does mean a lot."

Does Tony have some downtime on screen now, or does he stay busy?
"I wouldn't say I'm as busy now as I have been this year. I have to admit, I'm fried after the late-night episodes and the big stories in the main show. It actually started this time last year with Cindy and Rhys's affair and the bus crash. It's been a hell of a year for me - probably the busiest year that I've had in a long, long time. 

"I'm going away on holiday in a couple of weeks, but after that it's back to the mayhem. It never ends here, so even when you're not very busy, you're busy enough. You never get weeks on end when you're not doing anything - you're always in sporadically and around the building. Even when you're not busy on telly, you're doing press or getting back in shape, stuff like that!"

Is Tony going to open the restaurant again?
"I'll say that there are rumours! There are rumours that it's possibly going to happen, but I'm really not up on my scripts at the moment as I haven't seen my next block of eps."

Are you hoping that Tony and Diane will have a strong future?
"I'm hoping that they'll have a strong future together, at least for a good long while. I'm hoping that there'll be no dramas in their lives. Obviously it wouldn't be soap without dramas, but I'm hoping they could be part of other people's dramas at the moment. Let's just have them be happy for a while.

"I've loved working with Alex and I've actually known her for a long, long time. She used to be in Brookside and we filmed in the same building. Her uncle cuts my hair - well he used to, I don't have any hair now! I also know her husband really well as we used to play squash and football together.

"Alex was actually the one I knew least out of all her family, until we started working together! She's an absolutely fantastic actress and I've really enjoyed working with her. I've been really lucky with all the girls I've worked with, to be fair - Sarah Dunn, Claire Cooper and Steph Waring."



What's it like to work with babies on set?
"The twins that we have at the minute are called Maeve and Albie. I've got a daughter who's 15, but the little boy Albie has made me so broody. I just think, 'I could have another one now'. I've also got a niece and nephew who make me feel the same way. I've been getting a little bit broody recently with all these babies around!"

After Hollyoaks Later, we've seen a lot of fans calling for the return of James Redmond as Finn in the main show. Do you think it will happen?
"Well, he's one of the only ones who's not dead! I don't really know how James stands on it all. It's not something I'd ask him about, because I'm sure if he wanted to come back, he would make his own enquiries. I know that there's been a lot of positive feedback about him being back on screen, and he was a very popular character the first time around. 

"I'd love to see him back. With the late-night episodes, we slipped straight back into it really easily - it's like putting on an old pair of shoes. When it comes to the actors you feel most comfortable with, you always want to see them back."

A few people are also wondering whether Parry Glasspool could return as Tony's son Harryâ¦
"You'd have to ask Bryan Kirkwood! (Laughs.) I'd love to have them all back. I'd love for the cast to never leave, but it's the cycle of soap and it's always nice when people come back."

What have you made of the 18th birthday celebrations?
"I think they've done an amazing job. I genuinely can't believe that it's been 18 years that I've been in this job. It's crazy. I remember when it was the fifth anniversary! Originally I was signed up for 26 episodes and the show was known as 'Teen Soap' because nobody had a name for it yet. For two or three months, all of our scripts said 'Teen Soap'! Now I'm not a teenager anymore, I'm one of the older ones! 

"I really hope that Hollyoaks goes on for as long as it can. I love the show and I love the people more than anything - they're like my family. I'm very lucky to have the job I have and come to work with a smile on my face every day. 

"I know that the cast we have at the moment is one of the best we've ever assembled, and we're in really good shape at the moment. We've got some fantastic storylines coming up and with Bryan Kirkwood at the helm for the foreseeable future, I really think we can take the show up to a whole new level."

They've just announced Finn O'Connor's male rape storyline with John Paul, which Tony will obviously have some involvement inâ¦
"That's one of the fantastic storylines I was just referring to! Keith Rice is a brilliant actor and James Sutton is too. I remember Gary Lucy's character had a similar story years ago and that really put us on the map back then. I'm hoping that once again it can push us on to a different level."

----------


## Katy

Im so happy it was a happy ending! Tony and Diane are my favourite couple on the show now.

----------


## tammyy2j

Tony Hutchinson is left fearing for his life on Hollyoaks next week after his recent deception is exposed.

Viewers know that Tony (Nick Pickard) has been working undercover for Sam Lomax, who is trying to catch out bad boy Trevor Royle once and for all.

Tony's dual role seems to work well for a little while, but it's not long before Trevor, Grace and Fraser become suspicious.

Wanting proof, Trevor (Greg Wood) feeds some fake information to Tony about a meeting with his boss and listens in as he relays all of the details to Sam.

Later, Trevor catches up with Tony and takes him off to a deserted wasteland, armed with a gun.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

looks like he and mandy get close again

----------


## lizann

http://metro.co.uk/2017/09/30/hollyo...twist-6960960/

Tony is left reeling after Harry Thompson confesses to him that he killed Amy Barnes – not realising that he didn’t actually deliver the killer blow. Harry’s revelation comes as Tony suspects that Ste Hay is actually guilty during a row and prepares to call the police. Harry’s words certainly stop Tony in his tracks and trigger a difficult journey and some serious soul searching for him as he struggles to come to terms with what he has learned.

----------


## lizann

he cant be dead surely

----------


## Perdita

> he cant be dead surely


Has scenes with his dad next week so no....

----------

tammyy2j (29-08-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Has scenes with his dad next week so no....


His dad will save him

----------


## tammyy2j

How did Breda get him to the pig farm?

----------


## lizann

2020 mercedes finds tony at the farm and helps him escape, is mercedes and tony to be together again pushing diane again to edward

----------


## lizann

i don't think daddy edward wants tony alive

----------

